# Moving back to USA



## Tupac422 (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone know of any reliable and affordable international moving companies for my move back to the Atlanta, ga area from Dubai. We have 2 small kids, my wife and myself. Not shipping any large items or appliances, mostly clothing, personal affects and kitchen items. Maybe 15 boxes of items. So not a lot of items. If anyone had any positive experiences please share. I am planning the move towards the end of December, any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Best to find someone in Atlanta who can arrange it - that was if something goes wrong, the guys you can shout at are on your doorstep and not several thousand miles away knowing you have no practical recourse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

